# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  SRS Easter Update 10.0.34

## Shamseldeen Victory

SRS Update 23-04-2011 Easter Update  *SRS Samsung Module: (Pack1)* 
- Add code reading Samsung GT-E3210, GT-C5010, GT-S3600I, GT-C5212I
- Full Support *GT-C3500, GT-C3503 GT-C3522* Code reading over Micro-Usb UART *World First*
- Direct Unlock + Imei for GT-I5500L
- Read Codes for GT-C3222, and GT-C3222W
- Fixed bug in I900 Security unlock
- Added real direct unlock for new trident versions like S5150 Vodafone NL
- Add for Beta: Code Reading I9000, I9003, I9010, I896, I897, P1000, T849, T959
- Several small Improvements 
- Updated Support Area with 20+GB new Files   *Download latest SRS installer:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Have a test look:
username: 'test'
password: 'srs'   *Make sure to download latest client at one of the SRS Main Sites* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Best Regards, and to everyone a happy Easter... 
Team SimlockRemoteServer

----------

